# Flags



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is anyone else getting the problem where they read half a dozen new threads and then go back to the main page and all the threads are marked as new? makes reading the forum a real pain


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Yep. It's been like this for ages. I think I posted something on this a while back 

Moley


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

you just get through a couple then its..didn't I just read that?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

yep :evil:

especially when you (the royal you) were the last person to reply to it... :evil:


----------

